# Tablesaw help



## WildMatt84 (May 8, 2008)

Just recently i have run into an issue with my tablesaw i could use some help with. It seems like after every cut i make i end up with a slight portion of an un square cut. This only happens when i push the material completely across the blade and only on the portion closest to me. I mocked up a crude picture. The angle isnt quite as drastic as the photo, but it is noticeable. Any ideas? Should i start with replacing the blade? Also ot doesnt seem to run the whole cut, just the corner


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

are you using a fence? miter gauge?


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

I had the same problem, so I bought a compound miter saw. makes perfect cuts everyone.


----------



## WildMatt84 (May 8, 2008)

ujsing a fence and everything seems to be squared up.


----------



## Wordsaw (Apr 17, 2013)

As you're finishing the cut, you might be applying pressure to the right front corner of the workpiece, causing the left rear to swing slightly more into the blade. It's almost undetectable, but it makes a difference. Try keeping even pressure toward the fence, especially as you finish the cut. As with golf and tennis, follow-through is everything.

One other thought...are you using a splitter?


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

X2 on the even pressure all the way through the cut. You might want to re-check the blade to table parallel. The blade might be angled so that it clips the cut on the way past. I would check the front of blade to miter slot vs: back section of blade to miter slot distance. You want
a perfect parallel all the way through to cut to obtain a perfect square.

Good luck.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Using a homemade sled helps me.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

A sled will really help or make you an face for your miter gauge which extends near the width of the pieces you're cutting. I used a 2 1/2" wide piece of 3/4" MDF which attaches to the miter gauge with counter-sunk machine screws to nuts in the T-slot on the face of the miter gauge.


----------



## Wordsaw (Apr 17, 2013)

Kneecap makes a good point. There are good tutorials around the web on how to align your blade. It's a good thing to check.

One other thought... your fence might be flexing a little on the end as you finish the cut. Might want to check that.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

I used to continuously have this problem. I tried doing joinery with just a table saw and believe me it's difficult. First, keep your table waxed. If you have to push hard there is a chance you are pushing sideways. The smoother the better, no silicone. If you don't have a jointer, use a sled but make sure the sled has a straight side. And third, buy a jointer, a big heavy one. You have to have a straight edge to make straight rips. A crooked board cuts crooked. All of the suggestions are good, especially the flexing fence, make sure it's tight.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

all that has been said and use and outfeed table or rollers making sure if using rollers they are square to saw table and don't pull your work crooked.


----------

